# Renault Trafic VIN location



## StevenJ (May 20, 2014)

Hi guys 

I have an Elddis Eclipse on a Renault Trafic chassis , only had it a few weeks and need to apply for the V5 . I'm aware the previous keeper should have done the leg work but he hasn't .

Could anyone tell me where I can find the VIN plate on this motor , there are matching VIN numbers on all windows but I would like to locate the actual VIN plate , which I assume is in the engine bay somewhere. 

Spent an hour already trying to move things around wiring , cooling pipes etc , any advice gratefully received 

Steve


----------



## sparrks (May 20, 2014)

Have you tried lower edge of windscreen - viewable from outside?


----------



## StevenJ (May 20, 2014)

I know they do that on later models , but mine is on a 95 plate and nothing is obvious or easily visible

Steve


----------



## jonkil (May 20, 2014)

Hope this helps, screenshot taken from the latest autodata programme.


----------



## StevenJ (May 20, 2014)

jonkil said:


> Hope this helps, screenshot taken from the latest autodata programme.



Thanks will have a look on the morrow , I did do a lot of googling and kept coming up with many blanks and spurious images , this looks the best so far 

Steve


----------

